# Need a Kitten



## almond (Dec 10, 2009)

hello every body;

first i'd like to greet you all on expat

Could anyone help us, we need a persian kitten to adopt , to take good care and feed and shelter, if you have one pls tell us.

thanks


----------



## Rayhana (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello Almond ^ ^
i think you will find it in ESMA <Egyotian Society for the mercy of animals>
am not sure if i can post thier contact info here .just google it they have so many kittens & dogs needs adoption .


----------



## almond (Dec 10, 2009)

Thankyou so much could u tell me how to reach them?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

almond said:


> Thankyou so much could u tell me how to reach them?


Google tends to work well. I googled it and got this.

Egyptian Mau Rescue Organization (EMRO) emaurescue.org :: Animal Welfare in Egypt & the Middle East


----------

